# Hammock dilemma



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

So my rats lister and randy love hammocks the thing is rimmer does not he will shred them well today randy and lister were snuggled in it and rimmer just pounced on them and was trying to rip the hammock with them in it. What can I do to make them all happy lol
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

What about a cube? My girls aren't thrilled about "hammocks" per say but give them a cube an you've made their day, it's hidey an cozy! (And I you hang it they can pretend it's a hammock) there's also a chance he just likes to shred things 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Have you tried a honey comb hammock? That's the only hammock in my cage that doesn't have extra holes because it already has so many openings I guess.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

It doesn't matter if its cubed honey comb popcorn or arc shape he refuses to let anything hang I hung a rat chew with blocks and he went insane climbing the cage squeaking like he was hurt while stairong at it he acts like a crabby old man (no offense to anyone lol) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

This is why my little furrys.don't have nice things the guilty party this little Guy (chubby muffin) eating the food he flung on the floor "sighs "

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Im having the same issue... Marci shreds everything and tries to pull any type of material inside the cage, even my sweater! 

I just give them a ridiculous amount of boxes which keeps em happy. And sometimes a half full roll of toilet paper they had fun it looked like it snowed over night in the cage lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

What if it's not hanging? You can just stick a cube or a cushion on a shelf maybe? Personally my rats tend to chew things that aren't hanging more, if I hang them they just point out design flaws, on the last cube I apparently didn't have enough entrances, aris chewed one more and now they love it, rats are silly boogers


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

If its not hung its worse lol but he doesn't like the blocks he tries to shove it out of his cage if the doors opened he will throw it out its like it doesn't matter what the others like he just wants what he likes lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I just remembered one of the little things in my cage! Ok so there's this little basket (can't remember what it's sposed to be for but I got like three of them for a little over a dollar at Walmart) then I filled that with a folded up fleece scrap an wrapped it around it too, then I attached it to the cage (i used a screw from a demolished perch, zip ties probably work too, then I stuck some other strips of fleece through the bars and draped one side of it over each side if the basket, they haven't really chewed it but then again it isn't exactly actually put together, hopefully my explanation makes sense, it won't let me upload pictures


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

No it makes sense I'm just worried he'll be a little too.fat for it I mean he is kind of large o.o

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha then get a bit bigger basket  I saw some slightly larger ones in the dollar section at target


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Or use more attachment thingies, I'm goo with the one little screw because my girls are quite small (aris is an adult she's just little) and I also have another basket where I put new things (treats and toys) for them so they can decorate how they please and it's attached with 2 zip ties


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm definitely going to try it see if it pleases his royal Highness 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Haha  I made it because aris kept kicking penny out of the cue and at the time I didn't have any sewing stuff but I hope your ratties like it!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

He's picky he demands fresh water when it gets half way he will bang the water bottle against the cage he knows it annoys me so he does it for me to change it even if I just change it if he thinks its not cold enough **** bang it he's so high maintenance 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

My rats used to chew and rip just about anything that was in their cage until I eventually got a Critter Nation. I'm not sure what caused them to stop, maybe it has to do with space?


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I have the ferret nation so space isn't an issue he's just insane lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

You could do what I do with my cat, put your face in his belly and say "you're being ridiculous", it doesn't really solve anything, when I do it to my cat she looks at me like "and you aren't?" But at least them you've told him how you feel 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trenix (Aug 30, 2013)

Before when I saw them ripping apart my fleece I push them away or pick them up and place them somewhere else and say "No!". Otherwise I would squirt them, but I'm not sure if that's what stopped them from ripping it apart.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh he knows how I feel I tell him all the time I love you but your a pain in my ass lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PorcelainAndRatTails (Oct 1, 2013)

You should get a cube. It will hold up better. One of my rats loves to shred things but he also loves hammocks. He chewed a hold in the cube to have extra access points but mostly just lays on top of it.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 8, 2013)

I have the same problem with one of mine! They love the hammock, but get sad when it turns into a scrap of fabric on the floor after they destroy it lol. I've resigned myself to making new hammocks weekly  Maybe I'll make a Kevlar hammock. That should stop em, right?


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Ooooh what about those pod thingies that some users on here have? I want one but I keep forgetting to buy one before leaving the websites that hae them


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Of those are called sputnicks and are so cool my rats love them. I've just ordered another big one 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Crezzard said:


> Of those are called sputnicks and are so cool my rats love them. I've just ordered another big one
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Weirdly, I've just recently learnt that they're only called sputniks in the UK ("Savic Sputniks"). I think US calls them space pods 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Space pods makes more sense lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Sputniks are my favorite rat hidey. Easy to clean, inexpensive and due to its plastic construction, pasts forever. 

On top of all of that, my boys love it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

I might have to try space pods

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

They're really cool looking


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

